# St. Mary's John Giuliani



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anybody have an email for John?
Thanks
Paul


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Google Northern fishing adventures.... See what that gets you...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.worldsites.net/riverfishing/

Have fun...he's pricey. And he always seems to catch a ton of fish when he's alone, but only catches one or two with a client. He's usually off the water with a client by 9 am too...which would piss me off.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

uptracker said:


> http://www.worldsites.net/riverfishing/
> 
> Have fun...he's pricey. And he always seems to catch a ton of fish when he's alone, but only catches one or two with a client. He's usually off the water with a client by 9 am too...which would piss me off.


No offense, but sounds like a personal agenda.
I fish with John multiple times per year, and my experience is not remotely close to what you are describing.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

i have fished with John twice. yes he is not cheap.
That said, we caught fish and lots of them, last year I caught 50 pinks and had a blast, worth every pennie. Could of done it without John?? I would think so but I saw other fisherman catch 10 in the time I caught 50!!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Chromedoggy said:


> No offense, but sounds like a personal agenda.
> I fish with John multiple times per year, and my experience is not remotely close to what you are describing.


Not really a personal agenda...just a personal observation. I'm talking about steelhead fishing too. Not pinks, pinks are a totally different bal game over there.

I know of at least two guys on here that could say the same thing about him.....that have watched him too.

Now, when it comes summer for atlantics or walleye from a boat, he's the go to guy for sure.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Johnny is a good guy, I'd hire him. He has a large client base. Must be doing something right.


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

All he wanted was John's E-mail....Not your personal opinion of him. If I was fishing next to a guy with over 4000 posts on a fishing/hunting forum I'd too tell him I only caught "one or two fish".


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

He got ya there Nate!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

here_musky_musky said:


> All he wanted was John's E-mail....Not your personal opinion of him. If I was fishing next to a guy with over 4000 posts on a fishing/hunting forum I'd too tell him I only caught "one or two fish".


I was actually talking about watching him fish, not him telling me what he caught. Like I said, there's a few other that could say the same on here. And, like I said, he catches a ton of fish when he's alone, but very few are caught by his clients when guiding. He has them fishing all the pressured areas mainly, areas I stay away from....as does he when he's alone.


----------

